# Best way to clean the inside of Masterbuilt smoker



## journeyman (Feb 25, 2017)

I really need to clean the inside if my Masterbuilt smoker & was wondering if anyone has a preferred or favorite method?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2017)

If your talking about the walls & ceiling, just scrape off any loose stuff & leave the rest alone.

That stuff is what seasons the smoker & you want it in there.

The grates, water pan, & drip pan can all be washed with Dawn liquid to remove any grease buildup.

If you have a glass door, plain old rubbing alcohol will clean it. If it's real thick you may need to scrape it with a razor blade to get it clean.

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2017)

BBQ brush for the ceiling and walls,don't forget to clean that little probe on the back wall.For the glass I used Alcohol and news paper to clean it.

Richie


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 26, 2017)

Leave most of it alone, as others have said.

For the glass door, standard rubbing alcohol works amazingly well.

For racks, vent, and light cover, I now use my ultrasonic cleaner. It is also an amazing device for cleaning "disposable" aluminum pans. I bought 30 of these at Costco for under $10 a year ago, and that is now going to be a lifetime supply.

More on using my ultrasonic cleaner for the smoker here: Ultrasonic Cleaning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2017)

What everybody above said.

Plus when your Water Pan & bottom Drip pan on the floor are clean, cover them with foil, so next time will be easier to clean.

Bear


----------



## journeyman (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks to all that replied. being a newbie I really appreciate all the help from this sight & the members. Thanks so much again.


----------

